# Testing the new shocks and springs.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just Hauled this 12' cheery log with my truck a couple blocks down the road. 
Just making sure the truck is good. Lol
Yuuup......all good. When I get back from up north I'll slab it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Road Rash is Heck on CHAINS..LOL.....BEEN there... Done that!!!!

Great haul, can't wait to see milled pics.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Alas...a new debarking method.:laughing: A stroke of genius.









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Road Rash is Heck on CHAINS..LOL.....BEEN there... Done that!!!!
> 
> Great haul, can't wait to see milled pics.
> 
> ...


Yea the chain got wore down flat. Lol
It was smoking. Just something I had to do in a pinch.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Alas...a new debarking method.:laughing: A stroke of genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about driving around the block several times to remove it. Lol but the chain was wearing down flat.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Subdivisions frown on logs swinging out around corners and taking out pedestrians and cars in the process of debarking. Cops seem to just not have a sense of humor on certain things.
Taking out roadhog bicyclists wearing spandex and aerodynamic(?) helmets with mirrors is encouraged and applauded, however.

Glad the springs/shocks went in fine and you were able to wait for the cutters on that cherry log. 
Who's gonna mill it for you?
Nice find.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

And the neighbours didn't wonder what the **** you were doing? :laughing:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

aardvark said:


> Taking out roadhog bicyclists wearing spandex and aerodynamic(?) helmets with mirrors is encouraged and applauded, however.


LOL It's that time of year here. They're like cockroaches of the road....SPLAT :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OOOps*

Now the DPW has a chain path to follow right to your house for the "destruction of roadway" citation.....:blink:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

qbilder
Yup. (wonder how that pans against the pedestrian hit number? Old ladies on Jazzies are a 9 you know)
They would scatter like ash bores when a chainsaw fires off.
Something about a 500lb+ log spinning at em at random from behind a speeding truck, thins the crop.

Dom...Can I borrow your log and chain?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Subdivisions frown on logs swinging out around corners and taking out pedestrians and cars in the process of debarking. Cops seem to just not have a sense of humor on certain things.
> Taking out roadhog bicyclists wearing spandex and aerodynamic(?) helmets with mirrors is encouraged and applauded, however.
> 
> Glad the springs/shocks went in fine and you were able to wait for the cutters on that cherry log.
> ...


Lol Dan I'll mill it when I get back from up north.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Now the DPW has a chain path to follow right to your house for the "destruction of roadway" citation.....:blink:


Not to worried about it. I've done it before. 
The chain didn't leave a mark. The bark left a line in the road. A little rain and it will be gone. Lol


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I leave tire marks with the Stang GT , on occasion (but they gotta catch me first).
I still wanna drag that log down River Road where the bicycles run 4 abreast at times, and move slower than a farm implement.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*55 MPH and over there's no mark....*



Dominick said:


> Not to worried about it. I've done it before.
> The chain didn't leave a mark. The bark left a line in the road. A little rain and it will be gone. Lol


the log is barely touchin' the ground...... :blink:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

At high speeds it never touches the ground....aerodynamics lift the log.
I think a wind tunnel is required for testing this theory.


----------

